
Magic with WebSockets and CSS3 - marinacalado
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/making-magic-with-websockets-and-css3-ec22c1dcc8a8
======
davidpelayo
Accelerometer data has for sure been taken into account for the real card
effects depending on the mobile position. Also, not shown the initial sync of
devices to start communicating, which, by the way, could be achieved with a QR
instad of handwriting the URL as
[http://www.blingbling.money/](http://www.blingbling.money/) does

